# DEI accessories & door triggers to Viper 5902



## Honcho (Dec 18, 2010)

Starting to install a viper 5902 December 26 into a 2009 F150 SCrew XLT(sons truck as a surprise while he`s out of town for week)

1) plan on installing a DEI 506T audio sensor, 507M tilt sensor, 508D field disturbance, and a 520T battery back up but not really sure how to wire these to the system and whether diodes are required. 
2) Not 100% sure about the door triggers either but believe I have to do the ford door trigger isolation using a diode to each.
3) can his driver side keypad be wired to system to arm & disarm and if so which wires.

any assistance accepted...
merry Xmas and happy New Year...thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Honcho said:


> Starting to install a viper 5902 December 26 into a 2009 F150 SCrew XLT(sons truck as a surprise while he`s out of town for week)
> 
> 1) plan on installing a DEI 506T audio sensor, 507M tilt sensor, 508D field disturbance, and a 520T battery back up but not really sure how to wire these to the system and whether diodes are required.
> 2) Not 100% sure about the door triggers either but believe I have to do the ford door trigger isolation using a diode to each.
> ...


 Merry Christmas and Welcome to the forum!
My source for the info is "The12volt.com"
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/vehiclewiring/1/yeard/Ford.html They only list a 2008 150, so they are the same wiring(usually). I don't think they have wires on the alarm for the manual bypass, even if they do the manual has no info on it as to how to do it.


> #513820: 2008 FORD F150 2DR TRUCK WITH 4.2L ENGINE AND STANDARD AUDIO SYSTEM
> Audio/Mobile Video
> WIRE COLOR POLARITY LOCATION
> Battery LIGHT GREEN/VIOLET (+) RADIO HARNESS
> ...


 It doesn't say about the door isolation so I assume there going right to it, as to the sensors you will need to diode them if your using the same trigger wire for several input(tilt sensor,field sensor,ETC.).


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

2009 specs:
Source: My database of awesomeness.
12 VOLT CONSTANT RED (+) (Fusible Link A AND B) @ SJB, BLACK 1-PIN PLUG(G) PIN1, Note #2 
STARTER BLUE/WHITE (+) @ IGNITION SWITCH, (GRAY 10-Pin Plug), Pin 10 
STARTER 2 N/A 
IGNITION 1 WHITE/ORANGE (+) @ IGNITION SWITCH, (GRAY 10-Pin Plug), Pin 1 
IGNITION 2 N/A 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 PURPLE/GREEN (+) @ IGNITION SWITCH, (GRAY 10-Pin Plug), Pin 5 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 N/A 
KEYSENSE BLUE/GRAY (+) @ IGNITION SWITCH, (GRAY 10-Pin Plug), Pin 3 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) PURPLE/WHITE (+) in DRIVERS KICK PANEL or SJB (GRAY 13-PIN PLUG(E), PIN 6, Note #2 
POWER LOCK GRAY/YELLOW (-) TYPE (B) in DRIVERS KICK PANEL or SJB (GRAY 26-PIN PLUG(C), PIN 17, Note #2 
POWER UNLOCK PURPLE/GRAY (-) TYPE (B) in DRIVERS KICK PANEL or SJB (GRAY 26-PIN PLUG(C), PIN 4, Note #2 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE GRAY/BROWN (+) (5-wire type) in DRIVERS KICK PANEL or SJB (BLACK 32-PIN PLUG(D), PIN 6, Note #2 
DOOR TRIGGER GREEN/PURPLE (-) IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION GRAY/PURPLE (+) in PASSENGER KICK PANEL or SJB (GRAY 14-PIN PLUG(A), PIN 9, Note #2 
TRUNK RELEASE N/A 
SLIDING POWER DOOR N/A 
HORN BLUE/WHITE (-) @ HORN SWITCH or SJB (BLACK 52-PIN PLUG(B), PIN 41, Note #2 
TACH Any wire NOT BLUE (AC) @ ANY FUEL-INJECTOR 
WAIT TO START LIGHT N/A 
BRAKE PURPLE/WHITE (+) @ BRAKE SWITCH or SJB (BLACK 52-PIN PLUG(B), PIN 40, Note #2 
FACTORY ALARM DISARM N/A 
ANTI-THEFT FORD's Transponder Anti-theft, requires Bypass Module, See Note #1 AT IGNITION TUMBLER

Note #1: Transponder System, Requires interface Module, Part # XK04 with PKF3 1.03 firmware, XK05 with 5.PKTI 1.02 firmware ( no key needed to leave in module) or 791bypass module and spare ignition key....to purchase interface module, Google part number and click shopping.

Note #2: the SJB (Smart Junction box) is located in the Passenger Kick Panel.


----------

